# pergunta estupida ... está quase

## Mythos

Boas adquiri recentemente um portátil, e tenho o seguinte problem num determinado sistemas operativo se fizer a combinação FN + f2 é activada a ligação wi-fi.

o problema é que eu cori o knoppix e não consegui mexer no FN  :Sad:  resumindo napa de wireless.

pergunto se eu quiser migrar para gentoo preciso de activar o wifi como aqui fn + f2???

Adaptador ethernet Ligação de rede sem fios:

        Sufixo DNS específico da ligação. :

        Descrição . . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11g MiniPCI Wireless Network Ada

pter

Existe algum driver para isto ...

----------

## xef

802.11g costuma ser uma dor de cabeça em linux, normalmente simplesmente não há drivers ou tens que arranjar forma de usar os drivers de windows em linux.

Mas esse fn + f2 faz exactamente o que? Em principio se tens a placa wireless o linux desde que tenha drivers pode aceder diractamente a ela.

Mas como isso funciona com fn pode fazer outra coisa mais esquesita a nivel de hardware... No meu por exemplo fn + f2 tem funções que tem a ver directamente com a placa grafica.

Tenta ver se no knoppix encontras o chipset da placa wireless, com lspci ou cat /proc/pci

----------

## malloc

Contando que isso é uma daquelas placas internas, normalmente o driver utilizado costuma ser o ipw2200. 

Vê aqui para um bom guide.

----------

## Mythos

iep mini-pci a placa o estupido e que outros portateis tem um butao para activar ou desactivar wireless. Este é activado pelo conjunto FN+F2

modernices ...

----------

## xef

Mas esse conjunto de teclas não funciona? É estranho... Normalmente esse tipo de conjunto de teclas é tratado directamente pelo hardware, o sistema operativo nem sabe se foram usadas ou não...

----------

## Mythos

duhh que pergunta realmente estupida, ele so activa quando a placa wireless fica em funcionamente lol ...

Alguem sabe onde posso encontrar drivers para mini-pci wireless 54g ?

----------

## Mythos

 *malloc wrote:*   

> Contando que isso é uma daquelas placas internas, normalmente o driver utilizado costuma ser o ipw2200. 
> 
> Vê aqui para um bom guide.

 

0000:00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller (rev 0

```
1)

0000:00:0c.0 Network controller: RaLink Ralink RT2500 802.11 Cardbus Reference C

ard (rev 01)
```

http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm

Bom ainda encontrei algo mas é ~x86, gostava de saber se existe suporte para este chipset

----------

## PT_LAmb

Vivas,

No caso dos ASUS, o tratamento das combinações Fn+F? é tratada pelo ACPI. Incluído nos novos kerneis existe o módulo acpi4asus que captura esses eventos e permite controlar LEDs, luminosidade do ecrã e a saída de video.

Penso que o tratamento desses eventos é feito pelo deamon asus_acpid, que tem de ser programado.

O projecto associado ao acpi4asus tem presença na web em http://acpi4asus.sourceforge.net/.

Não sei se o teu portátil é um ASUS, se for estás com sorte, senão tenta encontrar alguém que use o teu portátil e Linux.

Boa sorte,

Ricardo Cordeiro

----------

## Mythos

essa questão está resolvida, o meu prob é drivers para RT2500 (MSI mp54g2)

o Fn + F2 so dará quando tiver os driver's instalado encontrei alguma coisa no link que vi assima da RT o prob é que não é 64 bits ... 

pergunto se existe algum projecto da rt para gentoo e se posso instalar ~x86

----------

## PT_LAmb

Eu utilizava o ipw2100 para a minha Intel PRO Wireless 2100B. Na altura a última versão era ~x86. Instalei sem problema as wireless-tools, hostap-driver e ipw2100 utilizando o comando:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge wireless-tools hostap-driver ipw2100
```

Não sei se percebi a tua questão.

Boa sorte,

Ricardo

----------

## Mythos

primeiro tenho o problema de ter um x86_64 depois tenho uma msi com chipset da RT2500

...

----------

## PT_LAmb

Já tentaste compilar o driver manualmente?

----------

## Mythos

diz que esotu a usar uma arquitectura x86_64 ...

----------

## PT_LAmb

Parece que no forum de suporte do driver alguns conseguiram-no por a funcionar.

http://61.222.76.235/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=57

----------

## Mythos

bom eu já tinha visto isso, mas finalmente consegui por isto a funcionar a placa  :Smile:  esqueci-me de loadar o cardbus   :Shocked:  .

Contudo

eth2      RT2500 Wireless  ESSID:""

          Mode:Auto  Frequency=1 MHz  Bit Rate=11 Mb/s

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

nao consigo meter o essid.

Tenho SSID xpto

e uma frase hexadecimal ...

com o iwconfig nao consegui meter o essid, vi aqui um post com a conf do net e net. mas

```
 * Configuring wireless network for eth2...

 *   eth2 does not support setting essid

 *   Connecting to "xpto"                                               [ ok ] * Bringing eth2 up...                                                    [ ok ]bash-2.05b#
```

```
eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:09:22:XX:XX

          inet6 addr: fe80::211:9ff:fe22:4edf/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1272 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:689 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:104856 (102.3 Kb)  TX bytes:28398 (27.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:177 Base address:0xa000
```

conf's:

iface_eth2="dhcp"

##############################################################################

#                             Wireless settings

#

##############################################################################

# Hard code an ESSID to an interface

# This needs to be done when the driver doesn't support scanning

# Set to "any" to connect to any ESSID

# This may work for drivers that don't support scanning but you nee automatic AP association

wireless_essid_eth2="xpto"

# Set the mode of the interface. Managed is default

#wireles_mode_eth1="Managed"

#wireless_key_ESSID="restricted XX:XX:XX:XX:XX.."

wireless_key_ESSID="XXXX620709XXXX65838680XXXX" # tentei tb com XX:XX:XX

# or you can use strings. Passphrase IS NOT supported

#wireless_key_ESSID="s:foobar"

#wireless_iface_ESSID="dhcp"

#wireless_dhcpcd_ESSID="..."

#wireless_gateway_ESSID="192.168.0.1"

#wireless_key_ESSID1="s:passphrase"

#wireless_iface_ESSID1="dhcp"

# This lists the preferred ESSIDs to connect to in order

# ESSID's can contain any characters here as they must match the broadcast

# ESSID exactly

# Seperate the ESSIDs with tabs - NOT spaces

# If the first ESSID isn't found then it moves onto the next

# If this isn't defined then it connects to the first one found

#wireless_preferred="ESSID1   ESSID2   ESSID3   ESSID4"

wireless_preferred="xpto"

----------

